

Show Me the Data: Using Graphics for Exploratory Data Analysis - jakek
http://www.insightdatascience.com/blog/eda-and-graphics-eli-bressert.html

======
jsweojtj
They linked to the Anscombe's code, but I wish they also linked to the code
that produced the rest of the analysis. Looks cool and I wish I could run it
myself!

